# Estonian Open 2010



## joey (Sep 18, 2010)

Just heard that Teemu got 25 FMC


----------



## Kenneth (Sep 18, 2010)

Yay!, congrats Stini =)


----------



## MAHTI-ANSSI (Sep 18, 2010)

Apparently 33s average is enough to get to the 3x3 final


----------



## Gunnar (Sep 18, 2010)

That's great. Go Teemu!


----------



## MAHTI-ANSSI (Sep 18, 2010)

Reiko Teepere 4x4 BLD 46:12


----------



## Olivér Perge (Sep 18, 2010)

Well done Temu!  Great job! This is the proof that you can be good in FMC consistently! 

(Well, it could have been 4 move shorter, but okay, maybe next time! )


----------



## Yes We Can! (Sep 19, 2010)

Good job! Only 3 moves to WR


----------



## Joker (Sep 19, 2010)

Was it a LL skip or something? And gj


----------



## joey (Sep 19, 2010)

Joker said:


> Was it a LL skip or something? And gj


 
XD


----------



## Kenneth (Sep 19, 2010)

Joker, top level FMC does not work like so, it is more like you solve the most optimal blocks you can find (in this case it was a 6 move 2x2x3) and then try to get the rest of the pieces into a situation you can easily solve using commutators.

I got the scramble from Teemu : D2 L2 F D2 U2 B R2 U2 F' U2 R' D R U2 L' U' R2 F' L2 U F


----------



## guusrs (Sep 19, 2010)

Kenneth said:


> Joker, top level FMC does not work like so, it is more like you solve the most optimal blocks you can find (in this case it was a 6 move 2x2x3) and then try to get the rest of the pieces into a situation you can easily solve using commutators.
> 
> I got the scramble from Teemu : D2 L2 F D2 U2 B R2 U2 F' U2 R' D R U2 L' U' R2 F' L2 U F


 
Teemu, 
congratz with your NR and great 25-move solve!
Gus


----------



## Stini (Sep 20, 2010)

Thanks for your kind comments! I posted my solution to the FMC thread, it was quite a normal solve with a nice start so nothing ridiculously lucky happened.

The competition was once again well organized, especially for the foreigners (accommodation and trips between the venue and the harbor to Helsinki were taken care of by the organizer). Also the excursion to the medieval church was interesting. Last year we visited a soviet nuclear bunker below ground and this time a church tower high in the air so we were wondering what could possibly happen next year.  
There was some talk about the possibility to hold the competition in Tallinn next year, which I hope would bring more cubers from Finland and Scandinavia (although Kose is quite near to Tallinn, so it's not much of an issue). And perhaps we'll see Baltic Open in the near future as well.


----------



## Novriil (Sep 20, 2010)

Stini said:


> Thanks for your kind comments! I posted my solution to the FMC thread, it was quite a normal solve with a nice start so nothing ridiculously lucky happened.
> 
> The competition was once again well organized, especially for the foreigners (accommodation and trips between the venue and the harbor to Helsinki were taken care of by the organizer). Also the excursion to the medieval church was interesting. Last year we visited a soviet nuclear bunker below ground and this time a church tower high in the air so we were wondering what could possibly happen next year.
> There was some talk about the possibility to hold the competition in Tallinn next year, which I hope would bring more cubers from Finland and Scandinavia (although Kose is quite near to Tallinn, so it's not much of an issue). And perhaps we'll see Baltic Open in the near future as well.


 
Right now we plan to hold the Estonian Open 2011 in Tallinn. There are many more places to stay (Although I hope that this year it wasn't a bad place either). There are restaurants that are open in the evenings and well - it's still our capital  Also it's much easier to get to.

We are happy that you liked it! And if you have any suggestions then be sure to tell us.

Maybe. Just maybe there will be another competition in Estonia but probably not until we get our own delegate. Then we don't have to organize Petri/Any other delegate to come to here.

E: oh and Anssi yes. We cancelled the second round on 3x3 also because we had very few competitors. Many competitors that probably would have gotten sub-20 avgs couln't come.


----------

